# $400-500 Mxl?



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Putting this complete bike for sale on RBR soon, It's a 1998, 59cm frame with predominately Dura ace 9 speed except chain rings, cassette & derailleur. Frame purchased at factory in 1998. I am the original owner and have the receipt to prove it.
Generally speaking, there are two flaws:

dent in top tube, less than meets the eye, no structural or alignment damage, let go of the bars and the bike tracks perfectly straight. 

The derailleur hanger was bent in a minor accident, sent to Bell and Holland for repair. They tell me it's stronger than before and I believe them.

If you were wondering if the legendary riding characteristics of the MXL still exist in this bike, I can tell you without reservation they do

P.S.Obviously, there are some areas of minor rust, scratches, and friction marks on the frame. .


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

So why didn't you place an ad in the Classifieds like the rest of us?


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

SleeveleSS said:


> So why didn't you place an ad in the Classifieds like the rest of us?


Well, I'm going to Mr. SleeveleSS, just giving a courteous head's up to my fellow Merckx comrades.


----------

